# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Scamming "Show-Off"

## uberhak3r

Im just going to post some pictures of scammed accounts and stuff.. if your into watching others screwing over others well this is for you.. NjoY

BTW: teaching people how to scam accounts for 5$ us via paypal, will show you excatley what i did for everyone of these accounts below: paypal is: [email protected], send me 5$ and a way to contact you and il send you everything you need what to do and some bonus stuff!

(gotta have the quick ad  :Wink: )

Let's a Go!



(My latest account scammed, three 70's (mage, rogue, warrior) and over 5k gold in total..)



(Another recent one, this was two 70's and a 60 around 1k gold..)



(A 70 hunter all epiced out sorry for not showing gold he had 300 or so.. this was like june 15th)



(My first ever scammed account *hearts* 50 tauren hunter and 38 night elf warrior, around 100g i hacked his email and changed all the data.. he checked his inbox and called my phone number from europe :P i gave him his password and info for his addictedness and my safety.)


Rate?  :Smile:

----------


## holy.concept

If you still have any account...Willing to share one with me?  :Smile:

----------


## hiazu

Woah....
uh...

TEACH ME!!!!

----------


## Psychobob777

That is so awesome man!!! I would love to learn this..please PM me and give me some advice...thanks

----------


## uberhak3r

bonez i have one for you il pm you info.. 

and for everyone else PM me if you want advice and only pm me for an account if you have more then 10 rep..

thanks, uberhak3r

----------


## MLT

I sent you a pm. Read it or terrible things will happen.

----------


## uberhak3r

> I sent you a pm. Read it or terrible things will happen.


I didn't read it and my dog died, my mother ran away, i lost a foot and then i cryed out pink shit..

 :Smile:

----------


## quntanamo

dude this is crazy you are pretty dag on good ive been trying to scam some but none are working but all i ahve been doing is email stuff =P

----------


## [Kronus]

Dang, i wish i knew how to do that, i was banned from trying to make a PW: Shield last forever. Ever since then I have tried to scam acounts but never succeded. If anyone can share a way or an account i could play plz send me something at: [email protected]. Thank you.

----------


## ludian

uberhak3r Very nice bro .. your a pro lol + rep, if you get any extra accounts could you drop me an email at [email protected]? Thx dude keep it up ^ ^

----------


## EliMob441

PM and we will talk abpout account info, ill rep you Idc which one just PM your pm box is full  :Frown:

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Not bad.

Plan on selling the Mage or Rogue? I'd buy em.

----------


## [SpNiz]

Wish that I could scam someone  :Smile:

----------


## chaimdasilva

Looking good man just lost my account (perm ban) in need of a new one if you got one lying about.

----------


## danny305

nice dude! got any spairs?  :Smile:

----------


## Wesk.

Couldnt resist showing off =/

here are some i scammed and more acc rolling in ;D






I also scammed around 3000 g in total  :Embarrassment:  (the hunter is for sale send me a pm/add my msn [email protected], got email to acc/cd key/sq everything ya need)

----------


## Tehpopa

Hey ub3r, whats your PayPal email? Could use a little lesson on scamming  :Wink:

----------


## EliMob441

@migraine, Sick lock, Nice kara epic's !

----------


## Nugma

> @migraine, Sick lock, Nice kara epic's !


I like how you say "Nice KARA epics!" I gotta admit it's not bad gear.

----------


## CHICKEN78

is there Anybody that is willing to give me an acc.? 
doesn't Matter what kind I just want an american acc.!

----------


## hizoko

Hey woudldnt the owner of the account? like want it back and call up blizz? 

how much are u planning on selling

----------


## silver1477

very nice +rep

----------


## dondon

hey anyone get him to tell you how he does it? need some reviews, he might scam you with paypal

----------


## TrooStoree

You're a horrible person.

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

Lol i got like 88 scammed messaged on my Account scam i got alot of high levels. just take 2 long to post

----------


## karach

hawke have a spare eu account ? doesnt need to have uber chars just some acc

----------


## CHICKEN78

COOL!!! 
I've never hacked an acc.!

----------


## DJ Zodiac

Hawk i need a 70 rouge help me out  :Big Grin: ?

Hawk i need a 70 rouge help me out  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## karach

anyone has a spare wow eu account> can be emprty too

----------


## Glider45

Wow dude, the gnome and other 70's killed me.. i would have been sooo pissed. lol

----------


## EliMob441

Beggers should die!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yea could i ge a accunt too? (JK)

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

The only 70 touge i have is a good account (has tier 4 pally in it)
sorry im trying to keep it



> hawke have a spare eu account ? doesnt need to have uber chars just some acc


Sure i can do that witch one US or EU?

----------


## karach

need EU any acc will do but preff 70  :Smile:

----------


## Nerheden

What do you guys with all the account you scam? Do you sell them on or something?

----------


## roach2489

omg dude thats sw33t... got any extra account i could have ?...

----------


## DJ Zodiac

Hawk, ill take any US acc you can get me no mage's, warlock's or priest's plz  :Big Grin: 
I'll take any ally or horde just cant have those clases's and please no dwarf's unless it's a pally  :Big Grin:

----------


## TwisterX

did the accounts end up being banned? If not i would be more than happy if you shared -hint hint- xD Just joking, but i would be willing to maybe pay if its not too much, or i could give you a key (I have a spare Photoshop key which cost like 100 odd pounds, my sister and my brother got it for me accidently so i have 1 spare key)

----------


## Igsy

Nice work, got any TBC enabled accounts with play time your willing to PM the info for? Prefereably EU, and Im not too bothered about the characters, but higher the better. :-)

Thanks
~Igsy

(I don't like asking for free stuff, but my accounts just been frozen and I don't wanna buy WoW & TBC again for the key-codes.)

----------


## raceboy404

lol got anything with gametime =P

----------


## Igsy

Raceboy, You spelt religion wrong. :P

----------


## Twinks'R'Us

uberhack3r, Is there any way i can do something for you to tell me how, without giving you $5 lol. Pwetty pwease :P. BTW How do we know all those arnt just pictures from the internet?? PM me...

----------


## TwisterX

I'm willing to pay $5 :P BUT you need to prove the accounts are still usable. You have to show me in-game at least 1 char and then ill pay $5. Sorry if it seems like i dont trust you but i need a active account to play as my account got banned and if them accounts get banned after a while theres no point if you know what i mean.Yay a new master ^.^

----------


## Errage

WTB Level 70 Horde Priest to experiment a few things on  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnargnar

ive gotten a lvl human 70 warrior with full t5 and a lvl 70 dwarf pally from my awsome keylogging skills  :Stick Out Tongue: , should i post some accts or is that a bad idea?

----------


## gangstajosh55

yo hawkexpo i got my account banned cuz i tried to trade it. can i get any of your spare accounts.if it has no time on it thats ok. the char i had was named panaxx on ravencrest if you want to see what i lossed:\

----------


## Nugma

> Some accounts Ive gained :dancingnaughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooot to me :wave:


That paladin is awesome. Could i try it out? O_o That healer gear is like pro compared to mine O_o.You can trust me else a banstick waits for me :P
Ohh and, i play EU :P

----------


## Super Noob

> hey sorry I cant ive already traded it :P for somthing else really sorry, um if I can accross another one I will PM you details .


Can I have a spare if you come across another one as well? I'm done grinding for like, 5 years. =(

I've got atleast 10 level 30-40's..

Please, help me end my alt-a-holism.

----------


## arcaton

Typical,alliance falling for scams haha.  :Smile:  nice job though!

----------


## Snitch

LOLZ GIEF ACCOUNTS PLX M7 U LUK UBRE TANKZ
MY MSNZ [email protected]

Snitch

----------


## Snitch

Seriously though although I know Im double posting. I thought I´d add that your all a bit silly hoping for something for nothing. There are plenty of scams in the scam section which are easy to do if you find the right person. I mean, it takes the average dedicated person around 5 hours to get a level 70 account with all the trimmings. That´s because they spend those 5 hours working hard.

If your going to spend 5 hours begging then why dont you put it to something useful. Play the game, buy the character or scam the character.
OH HAI 1 REPPERZ

Snitch

(Rant brought to you by boredom in Spain)

----------


## Super Noob

Troll more? I only asked TWICE for a free account and you go start flaming me? Oh, and I've tried those scams, almost none of those work (except a few gold ones and the backspace scam) for me. And if you expect me to buy a character, who probably has shit gear, and no money, for $400..

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> Seriously though although I know Im double posting. I thought I´d add that your all a bit silly hoping for something for nothing. There are plenty of scams in the scam section which are easy to do if you find the right person. I mean, it takes the average dedicated person around 5 hours to get a level 70 account with all the trimmings. That´s because they spend those 5 hours working hard.
> 
> If your going to spend 5 hours begging then why dont you put it to something useful. Play the game, buy the character or scam the character.
> OH HAI 1 REPPERZ
> 
> Snitch
> 
> (Rant brought to you by boredom in Spain)



With that.
/closed

----------

